# Rudy needs you...do it for rescues!



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

We are attending PetFest 2011 this year, and volunteering to help with Rudy's Rescue. There is a pet march, a yappy hour, tons of booths filled with pups in need of their furever homes, prizes, raffles, a dock diving contest, and a PET WEDDING!!! It's a 2-day event and I am so excited to be a part of it! 

*To the point: Rudy needs your vote to win the "Diamond in the Rough" photo contest for the event!* I just entered him so we are in last place (and up against some serious competition) so we need your help. If you think Rudy would make a good poster pup for adoption, please consider voting. We will be donating all prizes to his rescue. You will have to "like" the page first to even see the contest and then you can vote! Scroll to the bottom of the page and go to the second page. If you are so inclined, you can vote once every hour! 

Here is our entry (you've all seen these pics before :thumbsup


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I guess it would have been helpful to post the link?

https://www.facebook.com/PetFestOldTownSpring?v=app_197602066931325


----------



## bentleybsmom (Sep 5, 2011)

bentley voted for him


----------



## Alex (Jul 29, 2011)

I voted!  And I will continue to vote! GO TEAM RUDY!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

VOTED :chili::chili: Come on gang. We have to get Rudy's numbers up :thumbsup::thumbsup: He looks so amazing and i love the two pix together. I have to say that in going through the entries to get to your on page 2 it broke my heart to see what those dogs looked like.:crying: No flesh at all on their ribs. :smcry: They all deserve to win. But of course our favorite is Rudy. Is there a way to share it on FB and ask for people to vote for him? The page that came up showed that you have to check off each person you wanted it sent to.Thank you again, Leigh for saving Rudy's life.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you all so much!!! You can post this link to share with friends. I guess it would have to be a mass post though. It wasn't set up very well. I heard it was a last minute addition to the festivities. 

https://www.facebook.com/PetFestOldTownSpring?v=app_197602066931325

I told my FB friends that if Rudy wins he would marry the lizard that sits on our porch every morning (because they don't discriminate against gender or species for the wedding festivities).


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

VOTE FOR RUDY!!! Those are some heartbreaking 'before' pictures but wonderful, heartwarming 'after' pictures!, but like Sue said: RUDY IS OUR FAVORITE!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> VOTED :chili::chili: Come on gang. We have to get Rudy's numbers up :thumbsup::thumbsup: He looks so amazing and i love the two pix together. I have to say that in going through the entries to get to your on page 2 it broke my heart to see what those dogs looked like.:crying: No flesh at all on their ribs. :smcry: They all deserve to win. But of course our favorite is Rudy. Is there a way to share it on FB and ask for people to vote for him? The page that came up showed that you have to check off each person you wanted it sent to.Thank you again, Leigh for saving Rudy's life.


I Know! It almost makes me feel guilty to enter Rudy since his story is far less tragic, but it's all in good fun. Those poor babies are so heartbreaking. 



Alex said:


> I voted!  And I will continue to vote! GO TEAM RUDY!


Woohoo! Team Rudy...nice ring to it!



bentleybsmom said:


> bentley voted for him


Thanks Bentley. You're the best!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Madison's Mom said:


> VOTE FOR RUDY!!! Those are some heartbreaking 'before' pictures but wonderful, heartwarming 'after' pictures!, but like Sue said: RUDY IS OUR FAVORITE!


 He's my favorite too.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I voted for our Rudinski. There were a lot of other dogs who touched my heart...made me cry. But Rudy is an absolute success story. He is fortunate to have found you, Leigh, but in the end, you could not be more blessed. All of us here love your little guy...love him like crazy. He is the RudeMan!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Bonnie and I just voted for Rudy Roo! I agree with Sue, those stories were heartbreaking and all of those loves deserve to win, but I hope Rudy does!


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

Leigh, you really lucked out with this little man, he is awesome. I am shocked he is a rescue !


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Leigh can you send me a PM with the information of the event. Bailey and I are interested in joining the big party!!!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Madison's Mom said:


> VOTE FOR RUDY!!! Those are some heartbreaking 'before' pictures but wonderful, heartwarming 'after' pictures!, but like Sue said: RUDY IS OUR FAVORITE!


Thank goodness for those after pictures! 



LinzFair said:


> Leigh, you really lucked out with this little man, he is awesome. I am shocked he is a rescue !


I think so too! I always say I won the adoption lottery. 



bailey02 said:


> Leigh can you send me a PM with the information of the event. Bailey and I are interested in joining the big party!!!


YAY! That would be great! I'll PM you. 



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Bonnie and I just voted for Rudy Roo! I agree with Sue, those stories were heartbreaking and all of those loves deserve to win, but I hope Rudy does!


It is not likely we will win, but I just love being a part of anything that benefits rescue in any way. Those dogs are all so deserving!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Leigh, I have tried at least a dozen times to bring up Rudy's picture on the site ... to no avail. I can't get the second and third page to come up. I went on FB, too. I will keep on trying ... I think Rudy is such a little doll doggie. And, bless you for the wonderful life he has with you now.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Leigh, I have tried at least a dozen times to bring up Rudy's picture on the site ... to no avail. I can't get the second and third page to come up. I went on FB, too. I will keep on trying ... I think Rudy is such a little doll doggie. And, bless you for the wonderful life he has with you now.


Marie - when you get to the second page it comes up looking blank but then if you scroll up a lot you'll see it. Hope that helps.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yea, it is acting strange. Thanks for trying Marie. Try Susan's suggestion above. Also, if it goes to the main page, you can click on the tab to the left side that says "New Tab 1" and it will take you to the voting page. We made it on the first page now!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Since you can vote every hour I voted three times tonight


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Since you can vote every hour I voted three times tonight


Giving you a big bear hug when I come to NYC


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

I voted again ! Great contest, there are some amazing transformations shown.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Leigh, my heart hurts...sniff sniff...BUT thank God all those dogs are healed, healthy, happy and home now! I voted and will contine to do so. GO RUDY!!!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I voted for you. Rudy looks great. But I have to say it breaks my heart to see all the before pictures. How do people do these things to helpless animals.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

We voted! It was really heartbreaking to see those pictures. Its amazing at what a come back some of those dogs made. Its so sad to see them in such bad shaped but so heart lifting to see the after pictures. 
Good luck!!


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

BUMP i voted :chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili: and will keep voting go Rudy!!!! :cheer::cheer::cheer:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Voted for super Rudy  :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Voted again today and will try to do it often.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow,you better have a tissue,those pictures will make you cry...
You go Rudy Ru!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow, THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH!! I know, those pictures are devastating. Thank god for rescuers!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

They just announced more of the prizes!! The grand prize for the "Diamond in the Rough" contest is....A DIAMOND RING!!!!! That would bring so much money into Rudy's rescue if we could they could then raffle it off! We are in 17th place currently with 15 days left to vote.  I also voted for some of the other dogs, which is a little counterproductive but I just couldn't scroll past their pictures anymore without voting and rooting or them too.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

We just voted and will try to remember to continue to vote. I also had to vote for some of the others. What amazing rescue stories.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

RudyRoo said:


> We are attending PetFest 2011 this year, and volunteering to help with Rudy's Rescue. There is a pet march, a yappy hour, tons of booths filled with pups in need of their furever homes, prizes, raffles, a dock diving contest, and a PET WEDDING!!! It's a 2-day event and I am so excited to be a part of it!
> 
> *To the point: Rudy needs your vote to win the "Diamond in the Rough" photo contest for the event!* I just entered him so we are in last place (and up against some serious competition) so we need your help. If you think Rudy would make a good poster pup for adoption, please consider voting. We will be donating all prizes to his rescue. You will have to "like" the page first to even see the contest and then you can vote! Scroll to the bottom of the page and go to the second page. If you are so inclined, you can vote once every hour!
> 
> Here is our entry (you've all seen these pics before :thumbsup


 
Oh my heavens, what a cutie pie. Voted and will continue to do so. Bless her precious soul. She is a DOLL :wub:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

BUMP! BUMPITY BUMP BUMP! Vote again if you see this! Thanks to everybody who has already voted!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

just doing a little bumping. I know there is no chance we will win, but I have heard that there will be prizes for the top 10! I think we can do that! I also just realized that you don't have to like the page to vote. Thanks again everybody!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'll keep voting. Rudy is so darned cute!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Glenda and the adorable denim-clad trio of Texas cuties!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Baby girl is up to 84 votes now. Gosh she is precious. Even her before picture is adorable and her after picture is beyond adorable, you can see all the love and care she is receiving.

Gosh, all those babies are so precious. The before and after pics are amazing.

But your little girl is just so darn special and precious. What a very special contest. just love your baby. Will continue to vote


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I just voted for Rudy  I just LOVE his story, Leigh.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

allheart said:


> Baby girl is up to 84 votes now. Gosh she is precious. Even her before picture is adorable and her after picture is beyond adorable, you can see all the love and care she is receiving.
> 
> Gosh, all those babies are so precious. The before and after pics are amazing.
> 
> But your little girl is just so darn special and precious. What a very special contest. just love your baby. Will continue to vote


Thank you! He's a boy, but these maltese are somewhat androgynous in that they are so beautiful in a way that is typically only reserved for feminine beauty! He's okay with being called a "she" as long as I don't go putting bows on him : ) Rudy said you can call him anything you want as long as you vote! Thank you so much for your votes already! They are so appreciated!



Bailey&Me said:


> I just voted for Rudy  I just LOVE his story, Leigh.


Thanks Nida! His story is not as heartbreaking as some, but I think he still deserves to be in the running! Although, even at his "rough" stage I still think he is the cutest thing on earth:wub:.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

RudyRoo said:


> Thank you! He's a boy, but these maltese are somewhat androgynous in that they are so beautiful in a way that is typically only reserved for feminine beauty! He's okay with being called a "she" as long as I don't go putting bows on him : ) Rudy said you can call him anything you want as long as you vote! Thank you so much for your votes already! They are so appreciated!
> 
> 
> Oh I am so sorry, your darling boy, is sooooooooooooooo handsome. Bless him :wub:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

allheart said:


> Oh I am so sorry, your darling boy, is sooooooooooooooo handsome. Bless him :wub:


No apologies necessary, I think he is beautiful too


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

RudyRoo said:


> No apologies necessary, I think he is beautiful too


 
He is living doll. Oh and go ahead and put bows in his hair.  But he is precious just the way he is :wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

OK, I voted again today


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you! Here's my last bump of the night. Have a good night all!


----------



## Buster90 (Sep 24, 2011)

he is so adorable! omg i am definitely voting for him. you have done such a good job with him and he is so incredibly precious. i love his dark eyes.


----------

